# Total Saddle Fit Shoulder Relief Cinch



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It is OK for a western cinch to angle forward. It will not pull the saddle forward.










See #10: Saddle fit - Western compared to English Part 3


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I actually just ordered one yesterday! Got a new dressage saddle and was having the same issue. My trainer let me try hers and it made a huge difference! My mare is also very girthy, and it didn't seem to bother her as much when we had to tighten up. I can't wait till mine gets here!


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I had one as well, and ended up Ebay'ing it (if you return within 30 days you get a full refund). I really wanted to like it, the leather quality felt exceptional and it looked beautiful, so soft and supple. But it seemed to not sit 'flat' on my horse's girth groove; the front curved part tended to have much less contact than the back, making it often look like it was "rocking" in the contact directly behind the middle of his front legs. 

I wish it worked out, and hopefully your horse fits the shape better. It had great resale value and I easily sold it for what I paid.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

bsms said:


> It is OK for a western cinch to angle forward. It will not pull the saddle forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I've always found as well. IME if a saddle is getting pulled forward by the girth during the ride then it doesn't fit. I have an anatomically shaped girth, and I love it, but my saddle didn't slide forward before I got it and it doesn't slide forward now.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

verona1016 said:


> This is what I've always found as well. IME if a saddle is getting pulled forward by the girth during the ride then it doesn't fit. I have an anatomically shaped girth, and I love it, but my saddle didn't slide forward before I got it and it doesn't slide forward now.


Actually, my issue was not my saddle sliding forward, but the girth sliding too far forward and the blanket sliding back. My horse has a large barrel, broad shoulders and low withers.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

for the western riders having troubles with the cinch getting into the armpit.... try the center fire rigging. pulls the cinch back and works like a dream for me


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

SaraM said:


> I had one as well, and ended up Ebay'ing it (if you return within 30 days you get a full refund). I really wanted to like it, the leather quality felt exceptional and it looked beautiful, so soft and supple. But it seemed to not sit 'flat' on my horse's girth groove; the front curved part tended to have much less contact than the back, making it often look like it was "rocking" in the contact directly behind the middle of his front legs.
> 
> I wish it worked out, and hopefully your horse fits the shape better. It had great resale value and I easily sold it for what I paid.


Not fitting flat seems to be the biggest complaint I have heard from them. A lot of people complain about the girths gapping at the back. My County Logic never gapes, but it is also a much more expensive girth. 

As for the western girth issue, my mare also has a forward girth groove. I found that a roper style mohair girth is the only one that doesn't end up bunched up in her arm pits. All the straight girths I tried bunched up.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am really interested in the western one...any thoughts on it?


----------



## CGrande15 (Sep 26, 2015)

spookychick13 said:


> I am really interested in the western one...any thoughts on it?


That's the one I was referring to in my original post. I have the western one and love it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just got mine, they make a fleece lined one now!


----------

